# NS Eccentric



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

This is a cross post from the plus forum.
Anyone riding a NS eccentric cromo frame? It is 27.5+ comparable and I wonder if it is 29+ compatible. I saw a pic/video (cannot find it now) where someone had a 27.5x3.0" tire mounted and it looked like the seat says could easily fit a 29+ tire&#8230;anyone tried it?

Also, did anyone size down on this frame? Asking because while the reach looks pretty standard now days the effective top top is super long. https://nsbikes.com/eccentric-cromo,98,pl.html


----------

